# vcr belt



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I need a drive belt for a mitsubishi vcr model HS-U31 i can get it on line but i was wondering would tv repair shops or radio shack sell parts over the counter.if i order it online the belt is 1.28 then add $6 for USPS shipping then add another $2 cause it does not meet the $5 min order. why can't they stick the belt in a envelope with a 42 cent stamp and mail it that way


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

what did your local tv repair shop or radio shack say when you asked them about it?

probably overweight for a 42¢ stamp


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

forgot to ask radio shack when i dropped off another vcr for repair.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> *forgot* to ask radio shack when i dropped off another vcr for repair.


You realy need to change your signature...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i read somewhere that repair shops don't like to hand out parts. time to drag out the phone book and let my fingers do the walking


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

if you know the size of the belt or have the old one check your local hardware stores. needed a couple belts and got them that way.


----------

